# Website Hacked



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks to those of you who let me know my website had been hacked. 

The buggers took away all of the homepage and replaced it with some garbage (no jokes please!). 

Thankfully my computer techhead friend has now managed to sort it out. I still can't believe anyone would be pathetic enough to hack my site. What's the point? It's not really that clever is it. Sad, sad people! Rant over..


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Eeek! Glad it's sorted now matt.


----------

